# EK43 LE Offer...



## jonbutler88 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi All,

I foolishly inquired about the cost of an EK43 LE from CoffeeOmega, and have been quoted a cash on collection price of . This seems tempting, but is also ... you lot to check it's not a terrible idea...

Does this seem like a fair price? The only draw of the LE over the standard edition is the reduced height, and while I could get a Santos base and mod a standard EK43, this seems like a risky strategy.

Also, I hear rumours of a new EK line coming out at some point... Does anyone think it might be worth waiting? Or are the speculated differences likely to be not worth the upgrade? I'm only making brewed coffee for home use, so this might already be considered overkill for some of you... What can I say, I love coffee


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The new variations offer different things - if you're just using it for brewed at home then the Barista version won't really give you much more benefit.

Coffee Omega prices are POA, they might not want them posted on the forum btw


----------



## jonbutler88 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks jeebsy, omitted the price. As probably the only person on the forum that saw it, what do you reckon?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mk 2 EK won't appear until next year? Price will be likely north of £2k too.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I saw it - your (their) secret is safe with me.

I really fancy an EK. But I have to curb my addiction somewhere.

I say go for it


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

No idea but I never understand the point of POA

It must be easier to sell an item if it has a price against it!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I think the price should just be the price and everyone gets that but that's up to them.

Is an LE worth £310 more than a normal EK? Depends how much £300 is to you. It'll cost at least £150 to mod a stock EK so if you really want a short one, and you can afford it, get the LE.


----------



## jonbutler88 (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm holding fire on this after some PM discussion with other forum members.

Thanks everyone for their input!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jonbutler88 said:


> I'm holding fire on this after some PM discussion with other forum members.
> 
> Thanks everyone for their input!


Do tell


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

By the way you can still see the price before you enter this thread on tapatalk at least. Don't know if a mod wants to adjust that in the interest of coffee omega


----------

